# Husband’s New project..(don’t look if you don’t like boats)



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

1938 Chris Craft Custom
He got a smoking good deal and will be working on it this winter. And for years, probably. Getting new upholstery and name painted on it and new varnish before we bring it home.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Those old Chris Craft boats are works of art.
Get some pics of the interior when you can.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful boat. Already looks perfect to me You were in Kelowna looking at boats - is this from there?


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice,


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Very beautiful boat. I have seen some like that at boat shows. Love them.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

In our area, we have two different vintage/antique wood boat shows every year. These shows are located at big lakeside restaurants that have many large docks. The shows draw around 50 boats every year. Your boat would fit right in!


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Be still my heart


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

That is simply gorgeous!

Congratulations to you and your hubby! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Beautiful boat. So much character!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous piece of art. She is a beauty!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Company started in Algonac Michigan in 1874 with small skiffs called Punts. Duck hunters like them for hunting ducks on the st Clair river lake St Clair and other lakes. 
Demand was so great Chris joined forces with his brother to build runabouts also.

they made some beautifll boats and are in great demand today by collectors.
https://www.chriscraft.com/our-story/timeline/


 Al


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Company started in Algonac Michigan in 1874 with small skiffs called Punts. Duck hunters like them for hunting ducks on the st Clair river lake St Clair and other lakes.
> Demand was so great Chris joined forces with his brother to build runabouts also.
> 
> they made some beautifll boats and are in great demand today by collectors.
> ...


yes, my husband is a huge Chris Craft fan. We have a newer one but they’re sadly, made in Florida now. And CC is owned by Winnebago. 
There’s nothing like the old ones.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> In our area, we have two different vintage/antique wood boat shows every year. These shows are located at big lakeside restaurants that have many large docks. The shows draw around 50 boats every year. Your boat would fit right in!


This one was originally delivered to its first owner in Ely, Minnesota on May 13th, 1938.
DH thinks it would be fun to haul it to boat shows across the northern US so maybe we will see you in MN.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I don’t know anything about boats, but that is beautiful.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Pure class. Nice find!


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

Love it.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> This one was originally delivered to its first owner in Ely, Minnesota on May 13th, 1938.
> DH thinks it would be fun to haul it to boat shows across the northern US so maybe we will see you in MN.


Let me know, there are dozens of antique boat shows all over Minnesota during our summers. And, like I said, two of the more popular shows are very near to us.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Of course, if it was me, I would love to wait until all the spectators were attending the show. Then, I would drive up to the parking lot at the show, drive down the adjacent lake access, drive directly into the water, and then motor over to the docks where the show is being held in one of these. A classic (and vintage) WW2 DUKW amphibious truck. I am sure it would make a big splash (see what I did there?)


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> Let me know, there are dozens of antique boat shows all over Minnesota during our summers. And, like I said, two of the more popular shows are very near to us.


Lisa's boat looks better than some of those already.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> Lisa's boat looks better than some of those already.


it was restored to a point but apparently there is no end to what people will do to make them just like they rolled out of the factory originally. 
We even have a line on who owns the original engine from our boat. Ours has a modern engine in it right now. pine thing being done immediately is raising the seats. DH is 6’2” or so and his legs have no where to go. 
We have three name ideas and no decision yet.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

That pic will go into my bucket list, right alongside my Browning rifle. Ahhhh….

geo


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Company started in Algonac Michigan in 1874 with small skiffs called Punts. Duck hunters like them for hunting ducks on the st Clair river lake St Clair and other lakes.
> Demand was so great Chris joined forces with his brother to build runabouts also.
> 
> they made some beautifll boats and are in great demand today by collectors.
> ...


The skiffs were cool and the punt guns were deadly to ducks and geese.
Quite a bit over the top for my taste.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Back in the market hunting days.
The above type runabout ran a lot of rum across the lake & river from Ont. Ca to Michigan also.


 Al


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks a little dismal now but ready for the first of many coats of varnish. Meeting next week with the upholstery guy and sign painter guy who will be painting on her new name.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is so cool! That boat is going to be beautiful. And, might I say I am very jealous of his awesome shop.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> This is so cool! That boat is going to be beautiful. And, might I say I am very jealous of his awesome shop.


It looks like a company shop. Likely a boat builder doing the work, though I could be mistaken.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Chris craft is well known for the wooden boats and of course now the fiberglass ones. But my Chris-Craft Romer is 14 tons of steel
And I wish it looked nearly as good as your old wooden boat


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> This is so cool! That boat is going to be beautiful. And, might I say I am very jealous of his awesome shop.


Not my husbands shop, as was already *breathlessly* reported.
We no longer have a shop since we live in the city now. DH will be doing more of the mechanical work.

And thank you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Let me know, there are dozens of antique boat shows all over Minnesota during our summers.


If you're lucky she will let you mount the M2 on the aft deck and y'all can play PT-109, but with more class.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Chris craft is well known for the wooden boats and of course now the fiberglass ones. But my Chris-Craft Romer is 14 tons of steel
> And I wish it looked nearly as good as your old wooden boat


You have this boat?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My mother and stepfather had a 32 foot Chris craft Cabin cruiser when we were in highschool. It did not get as much use as the outboard speedboat though.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> My mother and stepfather had a 32 foot Chris craft Cabin cruiser when we were in highschool. It did not get as much use as the outboard speedboat though.


Is that a steel or fiberglass boat? I have always wanted a steel boat something like that pic I posted for ocean use. May come a day when I choose to live on something like that, if I am able.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Is that a steel or fiberglass boat? I have always wanted a steel boat something like that pic I posted for ocean use. May come a day when I choose to live on something like that, if I am able.


You’ll need a sailboat or Greta won’t approve. 
We lived in a 28 foot sailboat for a couple of summers in Massachusetts when we were young. Fun times.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Is that a steel or fiberglass boat? I have always wanted a steel boat something like that pic I posted for ocean use. May come a day when I choose to live on something like that, if I am able.


It was wood as far as I remember.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> You’ll need a sailboat or Greta won’t approve.
> We lived in a 28 foot sailboat for a couple of summers in Massachusetts when we were young. Fun times.


I like good looking boats, and I really want a john boat for fishing the small Sandhill lakes, but you won't catch me on the ocean, let alone living on it.
I can see where it would be an attractive lifestyle.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I like good looking boats, and I really want a john boat for fishing the small Sandhill lakes, but you won't catch me on the ocean, let alone living on it.
> I can see where it would be an attractive lifestyle.


My husband is a bit the same way. He got seasick the first time I took him on a ferry. I grew up on and in the ocean and miss it quite a bit. My parents owned a marina when I was in my teens. I spent more time in and on the water than I did on land. I prefer the inland passage and saltwater harbors up the coast but love anything that is on the ocean. We used boats to get from place to place more than we used cars all my summers in my teens. Grocery shopping that way is interesting. I could park my speedboat on a dime. I was very lucky to experience that.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I like good looking boats, and I really want a john boat for fishing the small Sandhill lakes, but you won't catch me on the ocean, let alone living on it.
> I can see where it would be an attractive lifestyle.


I’m with you. I’m more of a lake boater. Mountains, forests, and northern lakes are my thing. We had the Nordic Tug on Puget Sound and the sailboat on the Atlantic and it was fun, but the ocean makes me kind of nervous.
I’d love to boat on the Great Lakes though.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful boat! Very cool


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m with you. I’m more of a lake boater. Mountains, forests, and northern lakes are my thing. We had the Nordic Tug on Puget Sound and the sailboat on the Atlantic and it was fun, but the ocean makes me kind of nervous.
> I’d love to boat on the Great Lakes though.


I'm not sure I could handle the Great Lakes even, but it'd be better than the ocean.
I think my problem stems from when I was a little kid. My grandma had a dream that I drowned, and she instilled a fear of open water in me. It was a great worry for her.
I don't even know how to swim, but I can dog-paddle for a few minutes before I sink


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> You have this boat?
> 
> View attachment 82536


I think that is a 42 footer mine is a 37. 
I don’t recognize that particular boat but something about it makes me think it might be one of the aluminum ones.
In any case it would definitely be plenty big enough to live on. 
If one of these boats is a serious dream of yours might want to look into buying one now they are becoming more and more rare and what the heck it might as will get a Headstart at restoring. 
they came with quite a few different engine options depending on what specific year they are everywhere from 327 Chevy’s for 62 Lincoln‘s I think some of the bigger ones had 16 cylinder Detroit diesels in them. 
mine came with a pair of 427 fords


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I think that is a 42 footer mine is a 37.


Show us some pictures of your boat.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Show us some pictures of your boat.


I think he's too busy doing cross-country driving. Also, very busy because he flies a lot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Also, very busy because he flies a lot.


I bet his arms are getting tired.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol
Some of us are smart enough to use an airplane when we fly.
Others here apparently are not.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Show us some pictures of your boat.


Why ?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

It’s nice to see pics of other Chris Crafts. Why wouldn’t you show a pic?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Simple it is an ugly poorly maintained a boat. 
Frankly I’m embarrassed about not treating it better
Besides I really don’t want to distract from the pretty Chris-Craft wooden runabout.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Besides I really don’t want to distract from the pretty Chris-Craft wooden runabout.


Yeah, who would want to see an old Chris-Craft that needs work in a thread about an old Chris-Craft that needs work? 

I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Simple it is an ugly poorly maintained a boat.
> Frankly I’m embarrassed about not treating it better
> Besides I really don’t want to distract from the pretty Chris-Craft wooden runabout.


How much you want for it?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

A trip in it to Alaska


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Cornhusker said:


> I like good looking boats, and I really want a john boat for fishing the small Sandhill lakes, but you won't catch me on the ocean, let alone living on it.
> I can see where it would be an attractive lifestyle.


If you catch a 10 pound bass send it me and I'll use it for bait next time I go salt water fishing.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Just over 28,000 pounds of Chris craft roamer 37 footer on the hard. 
You are actually looking at 40 feet of boat but I have been told Chris craft measured them strangely.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> You have this boat?
> 
> View attachment 82536


Turns out that it’s a 60 foot boat in California for sale for just over a half 1 million


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Couple of years ago we vacationed in the Thousand Islands and went to the boat museum in Clayton NY.
So many of the boats were absolute works of art.
Many years ago when I was young, single, and stupid I owned a 1964 28' Owens cruiser. Got it cheap and spent a few years renovating it. Nothing rides like a wood boat. Was out on the river with it at least three times a week. But marraige, carreer and children put an end to all that. Miss that boat.
Hope your husband enjoys that beauty.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Of course, if it was me, I would love to wait until all the spectators were attending the show. Then, I would drive up to the parking lot at the show, drive down the adjacent lake access, drive directly into the water, and then motor over to the docks where the show is being held in one of these. A classic (and vintage) WW2 DUKW amphibious truck. I am sure it would make a big splash (see what I did there?)


......................................................................................................
One of these WW2 Duk boats and was carrying like 15 to 19 people ! I found the article , it happened in July of 2018 ! Apparently , a storm came up and the vehicle started taking on water and sank fairly quickly and numerous people lost their lives . The operator told them they wouldn't need to wear their life preservers and so they died because they listened to the operator ! , fordy


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fordy said:


> The operator told them they wouldn't need to wear their life preservers and so *they died because they listened to the operator* ! , fordy


That's not really accurate.
They were shown where the life jackets were stored, and the pilot said they wouldn't need them.

Had it not been for a freak storm, he would have been correct. Almost no one wears them on a calm boat ride on a lake, and no one was prevented from putting one on before the storm hit.

The problem was conditions changed rapidly and unexpectedly, and the storm hit without warning.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

The truth was there was a severe storm approaching on radar and they decided to go anyway. Table Rock lake or on any other lake that is a bad idea.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's not really accurate.
> They were shown where the life jackets were stored, and the pilot said they wouldn't need them.
> 
> Had it not been for a freak storm, he would have been correct. Almost no one wears them on a calm boat ride on a lake, and no one was prevented from putting one on before the storm hit.
> ...


 In the real world that sounded pretty accurate to me.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

elevenpoint said:


> The truth was there was a severe storm approaching on radar and they decided to go anyway. Table Rock lake or on any other lake that is a bad idea.


I took the midnight sailboat at Table Rock about 20 years ago.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Seems like I’ve heard these were not Real successful for the military Because they kept sinking in rough water


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

fordy said:


> ......................................................................................................
> One of these WW2 Duk boats and was carrying like 15 to 19 people ! I found the article , it happened in July of 2018 ! Apparently , a storm came up and the vehicle started taking on water and sank fairly quickly and numerous people lost their lives . The operator told them they wouldn't need to wear their life preservers and so they died because they listened to the operator ! , fordy


I knew all about that disaster. The organization I belong to (Military Vehicle Preservation Association) was abuzz about this news when it happened.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> elevenpoint said: ↑
> The truth was there was a severe storm approaching on radar and *they decided to go anyway*. Table Rock lake or on any other lake that is a bad idea.


They were already on the lake when the warning was issued for their area.
They almost made it back to the dock before it hit.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They were already on the lake when the warning was issued for their area.
> They almost made it back to the dock before it hit.


They were not, they were on land and made the decision to go anyway. 
They have paid millions, are out of business, and likely bankrupt.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> They were not, they were on land and *made the decision to go anyway*.


There's no evidence to show they knew about the warning for their location, which was issued only about 30 minutes before the boat sank



> *6:32* p.m. — Severe thunderstorm warning for Taney, Stone, Barry counties until 7:30 p.m. Branson and *Table Rock Lake are specifically mentioned* in this warning. 60 mph winds and hail less than 3/4 inch possible.





> *7:10* p.m. — *First emergency responder alert* about the duck boat disaster went out over emergency radio in the Stone County area





> *It is not known whether the two crew members aboard the vessel were aware of the warning* or what action they attempted to take.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's no evidence to show they knew about the warning for their location, which was issued only about 30 minutes before the boat sank


They knew and went anyway, doppler radar doesn't lie.
Millions paid.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> They knew and went anyway, doppler radar doesn't lie.


Saying it again won't change the facts.
There's no evidence they saw any radar or heard any warnings.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Saying it again won't change the facts.
> There's no evidence they saw any radar or heard any warnings.


Of course they knew, the area was under a severe thunderstorm watch for most of the day and at 6:32pm the NWS issued a severe thunderstorm warning with 60 plus mph winds and an advisory to take shelter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> Of course *they knew*, the area was under a severe thunderstorm *watch* for most of the day and at 6:32pm the NWS issued a severe thunderstorm warning with 60 plus mph winds and an advisory to take shelter.


A "watch" only means a conditions are favorable for storms to develop.

I already posted the timeline of the actual "warning" for the lake, just 30 minutes before the boat sank.

That's still not evidence they "knew and went anyway".

https://weatherworksinc.com/news/watch-vs-warning



> While *no immediate action on the part of the general public is required for the issuance of a watch*, citizens should keep up to date on the current weather situation and be prepared to seek shelter if necessary. A WARNING, on the other hand, requires more immediate action and should be taken seriously. A severe thunderstorm warning indicates that severe weather is imminent in your area or is already occurring (based on either human observation or doppler radar).


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We had to cancel our trip to meet with the upholstery and name painter because of weather and extreme cold but it looks like it might let up midweek so we might be able to go. We are planning red leather upholstery that was a custom order back in 38. We aren’t going so far as having the upholstery stuffed with kapok as some do, though. Some of these folks are really serious about making the boats exactly like they were when they rolled out new.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> We aren’t going so far as having the upholstery stuffed with kapok


That adds flotation too.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> We had to cancel our trip to meet with the upholstery and name painter because of weather and *extreme cold* but it looks like it might let up midweek so we might be able to go. We are planning red leather upholstery that was a custom order back in 38. We aren’t going so far as having the upholstery stuffed with kapok as some do, though. Some of these folks are really serious about making the boats exactly like they were when they rolled out new.


Define "extreme cold."


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Define "extreme cold."


Well, probably not by Minnesota standards but -15F. Too cold for me to be on the road.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

-15ºF is extreme cold. Good decision!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> -15ºF is extreme cold. Good decision!


And it’s mostly desolate wilderness between here and there.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Well, probably not by Minnesota standards but -15F. Too cold for me to be on the road.


That IS cold, by any standard


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Define "extreme cold."


Anything below 40° 
It was 73 here today.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I saw this for sale in a nearby town:
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/475588243331095/?ref=feed_rhc


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I saw this for sale in a nearby town:
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/475588243331095/?ref=feed_rhc
> View attachment 82836


Aren’t they beautiful?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

So is it yours now? I don’t think I could resist


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Aren’t they beautiful?


They are works of art.
You could have "his and hers"


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They are works of art.
> You could have "his and hers"


no thanks. I prefer the lesser upkeep of the newer ones. He’s already entered ours in a boat show. Hoping we can make it up to meet with the boat restoration guy this week


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I prefer the lesser upkeep of the newer ones.


Wooden boat do require lots of work.
Fiberglass rules in that respect.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Wooden boat do require lots of work.
> Fiberglass rules in that respect.


Indeed.
Looks like the next time we can get the upholstery guy and the name painter guy on the same day will be the first week in February. Which probably means it will snow that week. 
DH has been making rope fenders like they had back in the day. Like below.







Looks like an annoying job. Better him than me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Looks like an annoying job.


I bet it's relaxing.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We made it back to BC and met with the upholstery guy. We are doing “torch fire” red leather upholstery which was a special order item back in 1938 and chose the way the name will be painted. It’s being done in gold leaf like it was originally. Can’t wait till it’s done.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Color of the upholstery.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Color of the upholstery.


It reminds me of a Cherry Bomb.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The instrument panel on the boat when we bought it was a hodgepodge of different eras. 
DH hunted down the correct pieces from that year and had them cleaned, glass replaced to what it was supposed to be, recalibrated, etc. 
here’s what it looks like now.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The gauges were restored to the exact way they were when they came out of the factory including the counter rotation 4,000 RPM tach. The only slight change is the voltmeter which is set up for 12 volts versus 6 volts. The boat has modern power which uses a 12V alternator versus the 6V generators used in the 30’s. Each gauge was sourced and then hand painted. The turned panel insert is the exact replica of what the boat had when it left the CC factory.
The voltage scale is the only variation from original.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Where's the speedo?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Witch's Broom said:


> Where's the speedo?


They didn't all have them.

In a Chris Craft it doesn't matter how fast you're going.
You'll still look cool. 

(Speed is determined/estimated by the engine RPM's and the pitch of the propeller)


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They didn't all have them.
> 
> In a Chris Craft it doesn't matter how fast you're going.
> You'll still look cool.
> ...


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Finally!
Our boat is supposed to leave Canada next week and head to Idaho.
An artist will be applying the new name, logo and numbers in gold leaf (exactly as it was fine in 1938) and applying the final coat of varnish. 
Can’t wait to get it out on the water.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Finally!
> Our boat is supposed to leave Canada next week and head to Idaho.
> An artist will be applying the new name, logo and numbers in gold leaf (exactly as it was fine in 1938) and applying the final coat of varnish.
> Can’t wait to get it out on the water.


When will we see pictures?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Upholstery should be finished by tomorrow and they are water testing it afterward.
Trailer is getting a tuneup and commercial hauler will leave with it next week. 
Since the border is still closed to regular folks a commercial hauler and customs broker have to handle delivery.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is the artists mock up of the name.
I liked Indian Summer or Tippy Canoe but DH is sentimental.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

It's beautiful, love the name.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> closed to regular folks


Have them call me.
I can tell them you are anything BUT "regular"


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Now they just have to apply 10 more coats of varnish, repaint the water lines and hull (it has a no soak hull) and install the copper tacks and hidem. And put the trim back on.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

She's looking good!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> It's beautiful, love the name.


Named it after Elvis's daughter


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

FINALLY.
After 18 months, She is home and waiting to go in the water later this week. 
We had a wonderful ride in her on Payette Lake yesterday but now she is going into our lake.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The original burghee (flag) that came with the boat in 1938.
I love the torch fire red leather we used for the upholstery . It wasn’t standard in 38 but it was an option.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice job on the boat
Just in time for summer


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I’m not really a “boat guy”,but that one is beautiful! Good job on the light restoration.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Beautiful boat. I hope you all enjoy it immensely. But, where are the rod holders and where are the cup holders for the cervezas?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

How about an update


----------

